# Swarm of Basilisk (ROUND 1)



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 19, 2010)

Swarm of Basilisk is a simple game that requires you to predict what your opponents are going to do and accordingly.

In order to play, you need a decent number of people. The amount doesn't make a difference, but there must be a minimum of seven players and the number of players must be odd; otherwise the game ends in a stalemate.

The game's rules are simple.

1) On each day, players have roughly 48 hours to PM the GM (in this case, me) with the name of a single player they would like to glare at.
2) The list of who stared at who will be made public.
3) If two people chose to glare at each other, their gazes will kill each other, effectively knocking them both out.

Sample game:

Player A glared at Player C.
Player B glared at Player G.
Player C glared at Player D.
Player D glared at Player G.
Player E glared at Player A.
Player F glared at Player B.
Player G glared at Player D.

Player D and Player G would kill each other as a result of glaring at each other. The other five would be safe.

Player A glared at Player C.
Player B glared at Player C.
Player C glared at Player F.
Player E glared at Player C.
Player F glared at Player B.

Nobody would die.

Player A glared at Player B.
Player B glared at Player A.
Player C glared at Player F.
Player E glared at Player C.
Player F glared at Player C.

A and B would kill each other, as would C and F. Player E would be victorious.

In the case of a player not giving me their commands in the two-day timeframe, they will recieve one strike. If they recieve two strikes in a row, they'll be out. If I have reason to believe you're intentionally not posting commands so you can't lose, you'll be disqualified.

SIGNUPS, BITCH:

1. Blastoise
2. Green
3. Elliekat
4. Sage Noctowl
5. Zangviper
6. Blazie
7. Togetic
8. rock-ground
9. Flora and Ashes


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

shoop da woop i;m signin' oop


----------



## Green (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

count me in


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

I want to!


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

trying for it!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

Count me in!


----------



## Blazie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

In! I play this every once in a while in real life, so~


----------



## Togetic (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

Togetic is joining.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

We have seven people already? Well, that was fast.

Either way, though, I'll leave signups open a bit longer, just in case.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

I'll join.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

One more player?


----------



## Flora (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

I'll join!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Swarm of Basilisk*

Alright then, everyone.

*Round One begins right now; get in your commands by Saturday, 12:00 EST.*


----------

